# Ono island bridge clearance and draft????



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Planning on fishing the florabama tournament. Anyone know the draft and clearance of the Ono island bridge? I have a 35ft sportfish with a 3'10" draft. not sure the height of outrigger but going to measure. Thanks!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Stay away from the north side (Ono side) of the bridge and you'll be fine. Remember as you navigate passed the bridge the sandbar on the ONO side is very shallow so stay in the channel. I can't tell you the height but I can't imagine you'll have any issues


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah take the bridge about the 4th gap from the port side (outbound) but then beware a little "hump" sand bar that's right about middle of the channel.
Depending on the tides it can draft 2ft or less there.


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

